# Pub stopover - Lake District



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of a nice country pub, good food and beer, somewhere in the South ish Lake District where you can either stop over or is close to somewhere you can stay within stumbling distance?

Thanks


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe a bit further north than you want to go but http://www.sykeside.co.uk/index.htm has stunning scenery, good beer and food.

HTH

SDA


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Can also recommend Sykeside. Stayed there earlier this year and will certainly return.


philip


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Hi, not sure if this is helpful or not as I can't comment on the food/pub as we didn't go in but... on a recent trip revisiting my childhood haunts I noticed that the Church House Inn, Torver (a couple of miles south of Coniston) had a small caravan/motorhome area behind the back garden. 

It's in a lovely area, but then I would say that as I grew up in Torver


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> Does anyone know of a nice country pub, good food and beer, somewhere in the South ish Lake District where you can either stop over or is close to somewhere you can stay within stumbling distance?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like you need Motorhome Stopover, I think a number of people have joined and may be able to give you some info

Andrew


----------

